# cedar creek wma



## hoochman2 (Oct 7, 2009)

who is going to cedar creek next week ther is a group of 5 of us going down tuesday thru friday good luck all maybe ill run into some of yall


----------



## DownRiver (Oct 11, 2009)

I will be going there, it is a very fun hunt


----------



## t.woods035 (Oct 12, 2009)

ill be there


----------



## Chase270 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am brand new to hunting any advise on where the deer are at cedar creek? Any tips in general to hunting this WMA.


----------



## howl (Oct 17, 2009)

Treat it like a large, unorganized man drive.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 17, 2009)

I hear it's a great place to get in some brush shots so carry extra ammo.


----------



## DownRiver (Oct 17, 2009)

went down thursday came back today, my buddy got  a 3 pointer and big nine. Biggest deer of the weekend, I got a doe, saw 15 total . try to get pic soon


----------



## tdw3684 (Oct 18, 2009)

Got a small buck yesterday. Saw a bunch while driving through the WMA.  Got home this morning to a house that is 40 degrees inside.  It's colder in here than on my treestand.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Oct 18, 2009)

My party of 4 stayed for the whole hunt, arriving Tuesday and leaving Saturday. All agreed that the number of deer appears to be way down. Granted out of 4 guys, 2 shot bucks, but overall we didnt see alot of deer compared to years past. Weve hunted Cedar Creek for the past 11 years.

This is due to one of two possible reasons.

1) The weather. It rained Wednesday and Thursday, and even a little on Friday and Saturday. 

or.....

2) The excessive doe days from the past 3 years are finally catching up to Cedar Creek.

Well see with the November hunt and hope that the low number of sightings was due to weather and not that Cedar Creek may be shot out from the past years excessive doe days.


----------



## I4NI (Oct 21, 2009)

I got 5pt. had 3 people come in and sit on the groung within 30 yards of me and all three had a cold. Made me pretty mad so i came down at 9:30, went to find another tree to climb, climbed about 10 feet up in a small tree around 10:00 and grunted twice. Shot him at 10:30 on the nose. As of 1:30 saturday afternoon there was 103 deer checked in. 53 of them were brought in saturday morning. The biggest one was a 10pt and the GW said it was a monster. He also said there were alot more bucks killed than does. I'd say 103 deer in 4 days are good numbers by any standards.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 21, 2009)

I4NI said:


> I got 5pt. had 3 people come in and sit on the groung within 30 yards of me and all three had a cold. Made me pretty mad so i came down at 9:30, went to find another tree to climb, climbed about 10 feet up in a small tree around 10:00 and grunted twice. Shot him at 10:30 on the nose. As of 1:30 saturday afternoon there was 103 deer checked in. 53 of them were brought in saturday morning. The biggest one was a 10pt and the GW said it was a monster. He also said there were alot more bucks killed than does. I'd say 103 deer in 4 days are good numbers by any standards.



 I agree, that's a lot of deer. I got a 3 pointer friday evening and only 25 had been signed out then. Not very high considering the place is 40,000 acres. High hunter numbers in some areas, low in others.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Oct 27, 2009)

I4NI said:


> I got 5pt. had 3 people come in and sit on the groung within 30 yards of me and all three had a cold. Made me pretty mad so i came down at 9:30, went to find another tree to climb, climbed about 10 feet up in a small tree around 10:00 and grunted twice. Shot him at 10:30 on the nose. As of 1:30 saturday afternoon there was 103 deer checked in. 53 of them were brought in saturday morning. The biggest one was a 10pt and the GW said it was a monster. He also said there were alot more bucks killed than does. I'd say 103 deer in 4 days are good numbers by any standards.



Really...........a 40,000 acre WMA and 103 deer by Sat @ 0130 PM. equates to 1.64 deer per 640 acres (PSM). That is SORRY!!!!!! Are you kidding me? Do you know how much land 640 acres is?

Compared to last year......217 killed overall (granted it was ES the whole time) equating to 3.477 deer per 640 acres (PSM). 

I really hope it was the weather and not the ridiculous number of doe days GA DNR has imposed on the place over the past couple of years. Guess well just have to see........


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 27, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> Really...........a 40,000 acre WMA and 103 deer by Sat @ 0130 PM. equates to 1.64 deer per 640 acres (PSM). That is SORRY!!!!!! Are you kidding me? Do you know how much land 640 acres is?
> 
> Compared to last year......217 killed overall (granted it was ES the whole time) equating to 3.477 deer per 640 acres (PSM).
> 
> I really hope it was the weather and not the ridiculous number of doe days GA DNR has imposed on the place over the past couple of years. Guess well just have to see........



 Just my opinion but I think the weather caused a lot of folks to stay home. I only got to go out on three hunts and saw deer each time. There was a time when they had these hunts that hwy 212 would be lined with vehicles parked on the either side. 40,000 acres is indeed huge and I bet plenty of deer don't get checked out


----------



## stuart smith (Oct 27, 2009)

I killed an 11 pointer on this hunt,my biggest ever.3.5 year old 17 inch spread.He was one of 12 I saw on the saturday evening hunt.It is still a good place in my opinion.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> Really...........a 40,000 acre WMA and 103 deer by Sat @ 0130 PM. equates to 1.64 deer per 640 acres (PSM). That is SORRY!!!!!! Are you kidding me? Do you know how much land 640 acres is?
> 
> Compared to last year......217 killed overall (granted it was ES the whole time) equating to 3.477 deer per 640 acres (PSM).
> 
> I really hope it was the weather and not the ridiculous number of doe days GA DNR has imposed on the place over the past couple of years. Guess well just have to see........



Currently we are up to 418 from the firearms hunts (156 and 262, respectively) which equates to 6.7 deer PSM.  We still have 3 hunts to go and that doesn't include archery.  I'm not sure what years you believe Cedar Creek was so much better.  Take a look at the hunter success in the table, it has been above average for the past 10 years.  Also look at the percent females in the harvest, it's much lower now than it was in the late 70's and 80's.  The harvest PSM was higher in 1988 through 1994, but that's a direct result of such high hunter numbers in that time period.


----------



## howl (Nov 16, 2009)

Killmaster, what does EvWT represent? What is the trend over the last several years for body weight in the younger age groups?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

howl said:


> Killmaster, what does EvWT represent? What is the trend over the last several years for body weight in the younger age groups?



It stands for eviscerated (dressed) weight.  There is a column for both male and female 1.5 YO deer.  1.5 YO males have remained relatively stable around average weight, but females have declined slightly over the past several years.  With the lack of timber harvest on Cedar Creek, I would have expected to see a decline in both.


----------



## howl (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd blame it on the corn. Is it possible to significantly increase weight without drastically increased harvest? Or do you see just see more successful reproduction?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

howl said:


> I'd blame it on the corn. Is it possible to significantly increase weight without drastically increased harvest? Or do you see just see more successful reproduction?



Not sure what corn you're referring to.  If a deer population has approached or exceeded biological carrying capacity, an increased harvest can lead to increased body weight in subsequent years (less deer=more food for remaining deer).  You can increase body weight without reducing population size if a population is at or above biological carrying capacity.  You just increase carrying capacity though habitat improvement, i.e. thinning and burning timber and food plots.  When you put out deer feeders (high protein in spring and summer and carbs in the fall) most of the time you won't see a substantial increase in body weight or reproductive rates with the amount of feed that most put out.  The amount of supplemental feed necessary to see noticeable results will break the bank for the average hunter.


----------



## howl (Nov 17, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> Not sure what corn you're referring to. ...



Every model needs a scapegoat. Call it wildlife management humor. Perhaps I stated the question poorly, but it doesn't matter because I remembered the rest as I read your reply.

Now, more to the point. What is DNR policy with regard to carrying capacity and hunter success rates?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

howl said:


> Every model needs a scapegoat. Call it wildlife management humor. Perhaps I stated the question poorly, but it doesn't matter because I remembered the rest as I read your reply.
> 
> Now, more to the point. What is DNR policy with regard to carrying capacity and hunter success rates?



There is no policy strictly related to those points.  Each WMA has an annual work plan that covers habitat work which would relate to carrying capacity.  You can increase hunter success by dramatically reducing season length, but that cuts opportunity way down.  Ossabaw and Sapelo islands always have the highest hunter success, but the opportunity is so low (2 to 3 rejections required and all hunts are quota).  There are several different management strategies for WMAs that provide a wide variety of opportunity when you look at all the WMAs in the state.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Nov 18, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> There is no policy strictly related to those points.  Each WMA has an annual work plan that covers habitat work which would relate to carrying capacity.  You can increase hunter success by dramatically reducing season length, but that cuts opportunity way down.  Ossabaw and Sapelo islands always have the highest hunter success, but the opportunity is so low (2 to 3 rejections required and all hunts are quota).  There are several different management strategies for WMAs that provide a wide variety of opportunity when you look at all the WMAs in the state.




What about doe days? How does having too many impact hunter success?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Nov 18, 2009)

Speaking of corn...........take a look at what the Wal-Mart in Covington has plenty of...............CORN. 12 pallets to be exact.  And this was taken on 11-18-09. I dont think Georgia has a deer baiting problem. Do you?

Lot of Head Hunters out there.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 18, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> Speaking of corn...........take a look at what the Wal-Mart in Covington has plenty of...............CORN. 12 pallets to be exact.  And this was taken on 11-18-09. I dont think Georgia has a deer baiting problem. Do you?
> 
> Lot of Head Hunters out there.



a walmart buyer told me that deer corn was the number 1 item sold out of it's sporting goods department......
that's why remington went and bought out the feed company company that produces it. $$$$$$$$


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 18, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> There is no policy strictly related to those points.  Each WMA has an annual work plan that covers habitat work which would relate to carrying capacity.  You can increase hunter success by dramatically reducing season length, but that cuts opportunity way down.  Ossabaw and Sapelo islands always have the highest hunter success, but the opportunity is so low (2 to 3 rejections required and all hunts are quota).  There are several different management strategies for WMAs that provide a wide variety of opportunity when you look at all the WMAs in the state.



these guys just want listen to you Charlie! you do good work and keep making the best out of what the state of georgia budget gives you. my family has been hunting cedar creek since the late 60's. it is a very special place to us and it has always gave us a place to hunt and see deer. what people have to realize that the deer numbers havent decreased, it's habitat that changes and prevents us from seeing more of them. timber harvest, burning and selective habitat practices contribute to your areas sightings of deer. trust me, cedar creek is full of deer still.......and hunters! one thing i'm in favor of is having cedar creek be a 4 points on one side or better quality buck wma. these bucks have a great genetic linkage because their ancestors were stocked there from the mid west in the 50's. i say let manage it quality buck and we will really see how cedar creek can grow mature trophy bucks.......


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 18, 2009)

FerrisBueller said:


> What about doe days? How does having too many impact hunter success?



Speaking of bait, it appears that you're trying to bait me into another debate on doe days.  We've been through this before, you have your opinion and I have mine.  If you need a refresher on how I make management recommendations, look up the thread from last year.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 18, 2009)

ABBYS DAD said:


> these guys just want listen to you Charlie! you do good work and keep making the best out of what the state of georgia budget gives you. my family has been hunting cedar creek since the late 60's. it is a very special place to us and it has always gave us a place to hunt and see deer. what people have to realize that the deer numbers havent decreased, it's habitat that changes and prevents us from seeing more of them. timber harvest, burning and selective habitat practices contribute to your areas sightings of deer. trust me, cedar creek is full of deer still.......and hunters! one thing i'm in favor of is having cedar creek be a 4 points on one side or better quality buck wma. these bucks have a great genetic linkage because their ancestors were stocked there from the mid west in the 50's. i say let manage it quality buck and we will really see how cedar creek can grow mature trophy bucks.......



Thanks AD, I do my best to provide optimal service to my two primary constituents: hunters and wildlife.  You would be amazed at how hard our folks work for one pat-on-the-back to every 20 complaints.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's another one for you Charlie! You've always been professional and courteous to us when we've ran into you at the check stations. Always quick with helpful info when a question is ask of you too. Thanks and keep up the good work.
    Robby


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

DEERFU39 said:


> Here's another one for you Charlie! You've always been professional and courteous to us when we've ran into you at the check stations. Always quick with helpful info when a question is ask of you too. Thanks and keep up the good work.
> Robby



Robby,
Always a pleasure talking with you as well.  Keep killin' those good public land bucks.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 19, 2009)

make that 3 C.K.


----------



## bat (Nov 19, 2009)

Make that 4, I love to camp and hunt on Cedar Creek.  You guys do a great job of looking after it.  I just wish the state could get back in shape to allow you to cut those footpaths to help us out a bit.  It gets tough getting them out from a mile or so back in the woods.  But it sure is enjoyable to get in there and see natural at it's finest!  Thank you Killmaster and your folks for all the work you do.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 20, 2009)

ABBYS DAD said:


> a walmart buyer told me that deer corn was the number 1 item sold out of it's sporting goods department......
> that's why remington went and bought out the feed company company that produces it. $$$$$$$$



I was in there the other day and had to laugh aloud a little as I watched a guy buy several bags of corn, some camo, and a lisence and then tell  his wife/gf that he thinks he will have some luck this weekend..


----------



## FerrisBueller (Nov 21, 2009)

Make that 5 C.K..  You all do a great job and show a great deal of enthusiasm for your chosen profession.  The check in hunts are a great feature of Georgia's WMA Program.


----------



## Bowtechman (Nov 21, 2009)

Coming down in morning are deer moving well


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 22, 2009)

Do you have to be drawn for cedar Creek or can you just go hunt?


----------



## tdw3684 (Nov 22, 2009)

No drawings for CC just need to stop by the check station and sign/check in.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope to spend thanksgiving there.........


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 26, 2009)

This will be my first trip to cedar creek and Im going in alone to hunt. Im sure there will be a ton of hunters out but what should I expect. Havent had time to even look for a good area to go just gonna wing it tommorow then narrow my hunt location down for saturday when I return. I was thinking of setting up early near rabbit skip rd between murder creek and folds rd. Is this a deceint location?? Any help would be nice plus Im not wanting to step on anyones area.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 26, 2009)

thmbarry said:


> This will be my first trip to cedar creek and Im going in alone to hunt. Im sure there will be a ton of hunters out but what should I expect. Havent had time to even look for a good area to go just gonna wing it tommorow then narrow my hunt location down for saturday when I return. I was thinking of setting up early near rabbit skip rd between murder creek and folds rd. Is this a deceint location?? Any help would be nice plus Im not wanting to step on anyones area.


  You should be fine, it's buck only so that'll thin the hunters out a little. Good luck


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 29, 2009)

So I had my first run in with cedar creek today. I'll start by saying this,,the land is alot easier to navigate than where I usually hunt in Paulding county. Im use to the rolling hills. I chose a spot off the map and was pretty lucky coming in blind and finding alot of sign.(lots of tracks, bedding areas amd such) I sat from about 8-12 in the morning then returned at 2pm and sat till dark with nothing. Saw about 25 tree rats! Found a turtle shell!(highlight of my day) and that was about it. I do enjoy the fact that there wasnt 150 hunters signed in like out at my local wma. I will definatley return for the december hunt but Im hoping my fortunes will be better


----------



## Meat Hunter (Nov 30, 2009)

*Where's the deer on Cedar Creek?*



FerrisBueller said:


> Really...........a 40,000 acre WMA and 103 deer by Sat @ 0130 PM. equates to 1.64 deer per 640 acres (PSM). That is SORRY!!!!!! Are you kidding me? Do you know how much land 640 acres is?
> 
> Compared to last year......217 killed overall (granted it was ES the whole time) equating to 3.477 deer per 640 acres (PSM).
> 
> I really hope it was the weather and not the ridiculous number of doe days GA DNR has imposed on the place over the past couple of years. Guess well just have to see........



Ive been hunting Cedar Creek for the last 10 years, there is less and less descent bucks killed each year, way too many doe days in my opinion. Not too mant years ago you could see deer all over the WMA now theres not that many. You can't kill fawns and momma does from September through December and not expect to impact Buck populations.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Dec 1, 2009)

Meat Hunter said:


> Ive been hunting Cedar Creek for the last 10 years, there is less and less descent bucks killed each year, way too many doe days in my opinion. Not too mant years ago you could see deer all over the WMA now theres not that many. You can't kill fawns and momma does from September through December and not expect to impact Buck populations.



My sentiments exactly. And would you believe that there is yet again one more 3 day either sex hunt left?  I am sorry fellas......Cedar Creek has to many doe days and I have to agree .....its not what it used to be. 

I just hunted it hard the past BO week and saw few deer. I am not saying none.....but FEW deer and no shooter bucks.  GA DNR has done a fine job of transforming a once great deer herd into a decimated mediocre wma. In fact in my circle we are starting to call it MEDIOCRE CREEK.


----------

